
An 1874 Type Catalog - whocansay
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-worlds-most-beautiful-book/
======
thefontguy
Awesome! Anyone interested in chromatic typography can learn more about the
evolution of chromatic fonts on [http://ilovetypography.com/2017/04/03/the-
evolution-of-chrom...](http://ilovetypography.com/2017/04/03/the-evolution-of-
chromatic-fonts/)

------
OliverJones
Sweet! In high school we had a print shop with a human-powered flatbed press.
It took four people to run it.

Two on the dirty side, one pulling the big lever and another wielding the ink
roller.

Two on the clean side, one to put the paper on the press and another to take
it off.

We got to try our hands at this chromatic stuff, with a little bit of metal-
leaf thrown in.

That stuff was HARD to get right! But it was really nice when we did.

------
nuclx
Beautiful. Love the 'CHROMATIC' bubble style on the front page, which feels
like modern graffiti. Didn't expect this to be done in the 1870s.

------
flanfly
I not sure if I'm looking forward to a Renaissance of the 19th century <blink>
tag.

------
autokad
i love the colors. I collect football cards, so baseball really isn't my
thing. But my favorite cards are 1933 goudey. If you image search them check
out the colors / design

------
jejones3141
Wow. It's quite pretty, but it shows the wretched excess of nineteenth century
typography.

~~~
tribby
> wretched excess of nineteenth century typography.

I feel compelled to defend nineteenth century typography here :)

I will point to the work of pierre & fermin didot[1]. arguably some of the
most enduring in type history - currently it's used a lot in fashion. you just
don't like the style of these examples, which is totally reasonable.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didot_(typeface)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didot_\(typeface\))

~~~
jejones3141
Point well taken re Didot. Perhaps I should have said Victorian.

~~~
tribby
I disagree with that one too, but maybe we have different taste. akzidenz-
grotesk[1] was first released in 1898 and it will probably look modern to you
(it was the basis for helvetica). there were also a lot of titling gothic
fonts that came over from germany and britain and are still used today in tons
of movies and more cinematic advertisements.

I'm not trying to create an argument or anything, but if you look at type
history most of it was sorted out around that very period, probably because
the price and expertise required for printing was going down. so you'll find
typefaces you like (and don't like) in almost every era. the modern typefaces
we know and love today are mostly remixes from a few highly productive
periods. we've been making tiny variations on existing fonts for centuries --
lettering by bodoni is from the renaissance but it's so contemporary and
magazine-y.

1\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akzidenz-
Grotesk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akzidenz-Grotesk)

